# Venturi smoker



## cam orgaard (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's a little video of my first attempt at building a cold smoker. Can't wait to use it!!! Anyone have any thoughts or tips?


----------



## dingo007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice one Cam,

My CSG is very much the same idea. Works great.

My only advice is to clean it VERY regularly, as the creosote builds up quicker than you think.

Otherwise...get some Bacon, Cheese, Eggs and Salt over that thing ASAP!

Happy cold smoking

Dingo


----------



## cam orgaard (Apr 4, 2014)

So I ran into a bit of an issue with my first smoke attempt. I attached a hose to the output end of the smoker to get it to reach into the smoking pan. When I did that it seems the back pressure created is a bit too much for the fish tank pump that I am using. I was not getting enough airflow to stoke the wood chips or effectively push the smoke. 

Any suggestions for a cost effective air pump?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2014)

Seal the air leaks.....   around the lid on the tin.... under the floor flange that sits on the lid....  etc.....  the fish air pump won't put out too much pressure...  maybe 2#'s or so...  4' head pressure has been my experience.....     Dave


----------



## cam orgaard (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok, I'll try getting a better seal. Would still love to hear what kind of pumps others are using...


----------



## daveomak (Apr 4, 2014)

Aquarium pumps are what most folks use....   Dave


----------

